# TIKI HUT UPDATE****please read****



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi all - First of all I want to thank everyone of you for the support you have given me and the Tiki Hut here at Camp Phoenix, Afghanistan for the last year. The tradition of the tiki hut started a long time ago and was passed on to me last June (2006). I am approaching my final days here and will soon be passing the tradition over to someone arriving with the new group.

This has become such a poplular tradition, the tiki hut rarely has an empty seat. The coolerador has been emptied and re-filled several times thanks to the efforts of all of you. The name clubstogie has been revered almost as words spoken in church. So much respect and admiration to all the members of clubstogie. 

There are times of course that the coolerador and free cigars are taken for granted and there are those younger ones that think that everything is a hand out. I apologize upfront for any solicitations that you might receive on club stogie. I will be handing this great honor as the keeper of the coolerador and link between the tiki hut and club stogie. If you receive solicitations for donations from soldiers in Afghanistan, with a mailing address of 'Camp Phoenix', rest assured that they are covered under the tiki hut. I believe that your generosity is unstoppable and many of you will answer to the calls of a deployed solider regardless, but the system in place works, we have sanctioned Tiki Hut nights with the coolerador available for all. 

There has never been a shortage, in fact in my year I estimate that we have received nearly 6000 cigars from members at Club Stogie, of which it has been an honor to send almost half of those to the outlying areas that fall under this task force. The cigars have been enjoyed by members of the Army, Navy, Air Force, Marine, enlisted, NCO's and officers, along with coalition forces from Canada, UK, Germany, France, Italy, Romania, Mongolia and Afghanistan.

I will be using this thread to introduce to you my replacement and I will be directing our new members here. You have become my family and clubstogie has been a sanctuary from the realities of where we are. The evening enjoying a cigar is a break that can never be realized unless you are here. I hope to post to this thread nightly until I leave, and hope to hear from many of you. I look forward to joining your ranks as a supporter of the troops and returning the favors ten fold.

Thank you patriots!

Edwin (mike) :u


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Great post Edwin! Hope your replacement does as good a job as you have. A big tip of my hat to you for your efforts!!! :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Great to hear from you, Mike !!!!! Godspeed, Brother.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Good to hear from you Mike,maybe a mod can replace the "May i be so bold" sticky with this thread...what say you mods?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Edwin, and thanks to all the guys that enjoy the smokes.
I look forward to sending another batch soon, and Dave is ceaseless looking for additions to the care packages.
as was said... 


Godspeed, and I hope you and your brothers in arms stay safe.


Pete.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Mike,

Those are some very strong words of thanks, but nothing can express how I/we all feel about the job you're doing and the risks you're taking for everyone on Clubstogie, everyone in our country. Cigars are the least we can do to say thank-you.

Thanks for sharing your words here. God speed on a safe return.

Ji


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

khubli said:


> Mike,
> 
> Those are some very strong words of thanks, but nothing can express how I/we all feel about the job you're doing and the risks you're taking for everyone on Clubstogie, everyone in our country. Cigars are the least we can do to say thank-you.
> 
> ...


Well spoken, Ji.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Good to hear from you Mike,maybe a mod can replace the "May i be so bold" sticky with this thread...what say you mods?


Done. 

Thank you for your service Mike, and I know we will try to keep our men and women in harm's way smoking good all the time. :u


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Good to hear from you Mike,maybe a mod can replace the "May i be so bold" sticky with this thread...what say you mods?


I tried to do this but it appears that one of my bretheren has beaten me to it.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Great post; this is one of the things that makes CS such a great community.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I tried to do this but it appears that one of my bretheren has beaten me to it.


thank you anyway Peter!:tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Edwin said:


> ...in my year I estimate that we have received nearly 6000 cigars from members at Club Stogie, of which it has been an honor to send almost half of those to the outlying areas that fall under this task force. The cigars have been enjoyed by members of the Army, Navy, Air Force, Marine, enlisted, NCO's and officers, along with coalition forces from Canada, UK, Germany, France, Italy, Romania, Mongolia and Afghanistan.


Wow! That's awesome!

So is your address still the same for the time being?

Michael James
HHC 41 BCT
Camp Phoenix
APO AE 09320


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Wow! That's awesome!
> 
> So is your address still the same for the time being?
> 
> ...


thats it Nicholas...
I want to throw out a throw out a thanks to Roger Miller and SvilleKid for their generous package...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Great post Mike!! I truly feel honored to have been even a small part in trying to show you our support and respect for the service you all are doing for our country.

I look forward to continuing the relay through your replacement; and also seeing you back home and hanging around the jungle family!!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Great post, Mike. Being a newb, I have not yet paticipated in sending sticks to the Tiki Hut yet. I hope to be able to get in on one of the next shipments. I appreciate everything you guys and gals are doing over there. You all are the true Patriots, and defend our safety and freedom to enjoy our hobby here at home.

Thank you! :tu 

-Tim


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

you guys/gals over there/elsewhere are doing a fine job............and if a smoke gives you peace than all I can say is "bring on the replacement and when is the next shipment"........wish I had this type of pipeline when I was active duty...........God speed back to Salem, OR and HHC and thanks again.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mike...the generosity of the members of Club Stogie does not measure as more than a pimple on a nat's butt for what you and the troops are doing for each of us! Knowing that the sticks were placed in very capable hands as the "Keeper of the Coolerdor" was always reassuring to each of us. You obviously have done a great job! If we can be so lucky to have someone as capable as you to replace you....then this outstanding tradition can continue without a hiccup.

My best to you and those you serve with...again, we are all most grateful for all that you have sacrificed for us. :u


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Mike.....thank you for everything you guys do over there. You have the support of this community and the nation behind you. :tu


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

So is your address still the same for the time being?

Michael James
HHC 41 BCT
Camp Phoenix
APO AE 09320[/QUOTE]

This is still my address. In the next few weeks as I prepare to leave, I will have a name to replace mine, with the address the same.

Thanks for the 'sticky' thread!

mike (edwin) :u


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Just a note to say thank you for your service to this country, me and my family! We sleep better at night because you are doing the hard, dirty work of keeping us safe. God bless you and yours and Godspeed!


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Mike, thank you and all your brothers and sisters for your service and sacrifice.






So......how's the coolerdor looking these days? Any room in it?


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

khubli said:


> Mike,
> 
> Those are some very strong words of thanks, but nothing can express how I/we all feel about the job you're doing and the risks you're taking for everyone on Clubstogie, everyone in our country. Cigars are the least we can do to say thank-you.
> 
> ...





pnoon said:


> Well spoken, Ji.


:tpd: :tpd:

I'm happy to have done my small part.

Come home safe!


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the great post Mike. :tu 

I'm glad that this is such a great community that tends to think with it's heart and I certainly will be contributing in whatever way I can.

Once again, great post and very touching.

Just curious but there aren't any Polish units out there with you guys or is that only in Iraq?


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

No1der said:


> Just curious but there aren't any Polish units out there with you guys or is that only in Iraq?


Actually there are Polish forces that are attached to our task force.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you for the post Mike and stay safe. Come home soon :ss


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Edwin said:


> Actually there are Polish forces that are attached to our task force.


Well, we can't have Polish and American forces having to settle for inferior smokes. What can I say, I'm a proud Polish American. :tu

I'm going to have to come up with a little note for my Polish bretheren as well as the American ones. This will require some thinking. :ss


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

nice post thx for the heads up... good luck...


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

No1der said:


> Well, we can't have Polish and American forces having to settle for inferior smokes. What can I say, I'm a proud Polish American. :tu
> 
> I'm going to have to come up with a little note for my Polish bretheren as well as the American ones. This will require some thinking. :ss


Just FYI, I meant the "inferior smokes" from the PX's and not the quality stuff Club Stogie sends out.

It was brought to my attention that my statement wasn't clear so I wanted to clear things up before they got out of hand.


----------



## gene (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for always making us feel welcome at the Tiki Hut when we visit. It is truly is an oasis for those of us over here. Look forward to hearing who takes over as "The King". God's Speed and have a safe trip home.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Growing up Brat, I have always appreciated service(wo)men. Thanks!


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm game to help out with smokes for the troops anytime! I'm currently building a custom humidor for one of the army groups overseas too...Thanks for all you guys do overseas...ignore the media hype, keep yer heads down, and hopefully we'll have the chance to smoke one together someday!

so please anybody let me know if I can help in the next shipment!!!


----------



## limdull (May 6, 2007)

thats awsome and id love to see some pictures of the men and women enjoying the hard work that you guys here at club stogie have to put together for these true heros:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Still waiting for the new contact info....


----------



## Archer82 (Apr 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Still waiting for the new contact info....


PM for new keeper of the cooler sent.

Joe


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Archer82 said:


> PM for new keeper of the cooler sent.
> 
> Joe


All i need is the tweaked addy for the new unit and we are back in buisness.
My coolers are busting at the seams as i type this...:u


----------



## Archer82 (Apr 11, 2007)

For anybody interested in the Tiki Hut, here is the MySpace page for it, I will continue to add pictures as time goes on. Feel free to join as a friend and leave comments.

http://www.myspace.com/campphoenixtikihut

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

On the way Thomas and Joe.This is pic is the cigars from the last contest and from some random generosity gifts from excellent members...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

From 18 June...
Hey hows it going? SFC Vose wanted me to tell you thanks and apologize for not sending a thankyou sooner for the cigars that were recieved. Also he asked me to let you know that the cooler was getting low, as he sent a bunch more downrange to keep the guys in stock. Well thanks so much again.

Joe


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Any updates on the new address? Like to send some sticks.

Thanks!

-Zone


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

zonedar said:


> Any updates on the new address? Like to send some sticks.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Zone


Do you want to send direct or through me?


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

What ever works.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Do you want to send direct or through me?


 Dave,
I just got all my shipments in and was ready to box it all up to send you, but then...I read your signature and remember that you're going out of town for a week. I guess it'll have to wait until you get back. No fears though, they'll stay nice and fresh in one of my coolers.

Hey, maybe we can plan a herf so I can hand deliver them verse shipping. Interested?!?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> Dave,
> I just got all my shipments in and was ready to box it all up to send you, but then...I read your signature and remember that you're going out of town for a week. I guess it'll have to wait until you get back. No fears though, they'll stay nice and fresh in one of my coolers.
> 
> Hey, maybe we can plan a herf so I can hand deliver them verse shipping. Interested?!?


Always interested in a herf T


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

anyone hear from Archer lately?

I just noticed he hasn't been around for a month and is normally active.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Salute:bl:u


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

floydpink said:


> anyone hear from Archer lately?
> 
> I just noticed he hasn't been around for a month and is normally active.


Hope nothing is wrong


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Shipments going to Camp Phoenix and FOB Rushmore in preparation for the upcoming troops lottery.Hopefully I'll need lots of room :u


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

A sixteen pounder is on the way Thomas!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

From Thomas Vose at the Tiki Hut.Thanks everyone!
David:

Thank you for the two shipments of cigars. We were just about "Black" on cigars. They came at a very fortuitous time as several teams from "Down Range" were coming through and we were able to hook them up with cigars to take back to their FOBs. In some cases, so small or in situations that they don't run their generators but 4 hours per day.

In response to your original question, I will not be leaving until next April or May. Many of the current members of the Tiki Hut Cigar Afficianados / Smokers / Connoisseurs will be leaving between now and then. Rest assured that I / we will identify suitable replacements and put you in contact with each other before I rotate out. 

Thank you for all that you and all the members of Club Stogie do for us over here, it is greatly appreciated and a definite moral booster. 

Sincerely,


SFC Tom Vose


----------



## preembargo (Jan 19, 2006)

Gentlemen, I work with Operation From the Heart and I'm very impressed to see the support and generosity that you demonstrate here. Keep up the fine work!!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Shipments going to Camp Phoenix and FOB Rushmore in preparation for the upcoming troops lottery.*Hopefully I'll need lots of room* :u


That would be accurate... :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

preembargo said:


> Gentlemen, I work with Operation From the Heart and I'm very impressed to see the support and generosity that you demonstrate here. Keep up the fine work!!


There are many selfless and caring gorillas in this jungle


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

A Thank You note from the Tiki Hut...
David,Celeste and Club Stogie,

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. I trust that you and your family had a happy Thanksgiving. We had an embarrassment of food available to everyone. Thanksgiving Dinner was served from 1100 - 1500 which gave everyone a chance to eat a hot, sit down meal. NCOs and Officers spelled the soldiers in the towers or on duty elsewhere. We had some snow Dec 1 and the surrounding mts are beginning to keep their snow. It is very picturesque when not obscured by the smog from Kabul.

I received your shipment of 4 boxes today and have already sent cigars down range to Herat and out with an SF SGM who came by. He also received the small travel humidor that someone was thoughtful enough to include. I'll be honest, I thought about keeping it for myself, but then I thought about the likelihood of me going any place that I would need it and gave it to the SGM who is out with soldiers doing real missions.

What you and Club Stogie provided this time is truly generous and thoughtful! The quality and range of your gifts is truly indicative of the support given to the serving military by the members of Club Stogie.

Thank you all and Merry Christmas from the Tiki Hut Gang and Associate Members "Down Range" 

Sincerely, 

SFC Tom Vose


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Thank you all and Merry Christmas from the Tiki Hut Gang and Associate Members "Down Range"
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> SFC Tom Vose


Awesome Dave, Thanks for sharing! :tu


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> Hey, maybe we can plan a herf so I can hand deliver them verse shipping. Interested?!?





68TriShield said:


> Always interested in a herf T


Thanks to all the troops overthere in Afghanistan and Iraq. I know how much it means to you all when shipments like this reach the troops at the main bases and I definitly know how much it means to the troops at the far away FOBs who are pounding the ground on a daily basis. Thank you CS members who continue share the wealth for the troops.

Now with that being said... did I read correctly and hear someone mention a herf at Dave's (my donation will be hand delivered if thats the case)? Name the time and place, if I'm not on leave then I'll be there. One last thing 27 days until LSU wins the title.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut News*

Greetings from Kabul, Afghanistan!

I am the most recent Officer in Charge of Cigar Distribution in Camp Phoenix, Afghanistan. (And if you think this title makes me sound self important, it is just the power going to my head!) I just wanted to thank all of the Club Stogie members that have donated cigars and participated in the Support the Troops raffles.

The 27th Bridage, New York Army National Guard has just taken over operations here from the 218th Brigade, South Carolina National Guard. And we Yankees like our smokes just as much as they did!

We have received two shipments from Club Stogie so far- we take the shipments and send them to our troops stationed all over Afghanistan. As some of the SC boys have been passing through Camp Phoenix on the way home, I have been able to talk to them about the success of the program.

Many of them are stationed in 12-20 soldier groups, living in Afgan villages, without the internet or a Post Exchange, and mail is sporadic, at best. These Soldiers, Airmen, Sailors and Marines have told me how much it meant to be able to relax from time to time with a nice smoke. They didn't have much else to look forward to!

It wasn't just the fine cigars you folks sent, it was also knowing that you are supporting them back home. We really appreciate what you do for us over here- thank you!

Of course, we do enjoy a few puffs here at Camp Phoenix as well. I've attached a picture of us relaxing with your last shipment... (BTW, those are near-beers!)


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut News*

Hello Lt.,

Thank you men for your service and it's our honor to support you. More packages are on the way. What we manage to accomplish pales in comparison to what you brave men and women so unselfishly give to us.

Be safe and long ashes... :ss

Fred


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut News*



macms said:


> Hello Lt.,
> 
> Thank you men for your service and it's our honor to support you. More packages are on the way. What we manage to accomplish pales in comparison to what you brave men and women so unselfishly give to us.
> 
> ...


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd: (PM SENT)

HOORAH!!! or HOOAH!!! (I'm not sure what spelling you guys use.) :ss

Al


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut News*

stay safe, gentlemen.

Glad you could enjoy a few moments of peace and relaxation. It sometimes feels like a small gesture for us (me), but to see you guys firing up and smiling lets at least me know that those sticks are making life a bit more bearable for you.

Drive on....


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut News*



macms said:


> Hello Lt.,
> 
> Thank you men for your service and it's our honor to support you. More packages are on the way. What we manage to accomplish pales in comparison to what you brave men and women so unselfishly give to us.
> 
> ...


:tpd: Amen!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut News*

To TH27 and the Tiki Hut Soldiers,thank you for your service.We love you all!!!

Fred and the Front Range Herfers,thanks for looking after those guy and gals 

P.S. TH27,the Tiki Hut has their own thread in the "General Cigar Discussion" Forum...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut News*

Awesome. Thanks for the pic and stay safe! :tu:u


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut News*

God bless you all for all the wonderful work your doing for us here. U guys are in my prayers at all time.:tu:tu


----------



## Sparky1957 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut News*

TH27 and the Tiki Hut Soldiers, 
My thoughts are often filled with amazement of the sacrificing you men and women go through each day.
my thoughts and prayers are with you. Thank you for the fine job you do each day.
:tu

PS
That is a fine picture of you all sitting around the hut and that's no:BS


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut News*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> God bless you all for all the wonderful work your doing for us here. U guys are in my prayers at all time.:tu:tu


:tpd: Thanks for your sacrifice. :tu


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut News*

I don't know what to add that hasn't already been said except to say thanks for your service and that it's a pleasure to do what we can to give you all even a little comfort while you're there.

Stay safe and God bless. :u


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut News*

Thanks, I'll check it out. They didn't teach me how to navigate forums in Infantry School!



68TriShield said:


> To TH27 and the Tiki Hut Soldiers,thank you for your service.We love you all!!!
> 
> Fred and the Front Range Herfers,thanks for looking after those guy and gals
> 
> P.S. TH27,the Tiki Hut has their own thread in the "General Cigar Discussion" Forum...


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut News*

Thanks for the notes of support- and the smokes- and the time you and the others put in, Fred.

Top notch crew, you all are..


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut News*



TikiHut27 said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out. They didn't teach me how to navigate forums in Infantry School!


:r

good job. we love you guys.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut News*

And special thanks to whoever sent the Rocky Patel Vintage 1992... it smoked beautifully last night!


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut News*

Thanks for the post...

Save me a seat, I'll be heading over in late Aug.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut News*

I'll be here. Have a safe flight!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Little General said:


> Thanks for the post...
> 
> Save me a seat, I'll be heading over in late Aug.


me too, but not till Sept..............coming from FL


----------



## kugie (Aug 20, 2007)

great post glad to be of service
and glad of your service


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Maybe we will need to request funds from the Army for a Tiki Hut expansion- the guys are already talking about putting on a second floor...

Tonight the Romanians are planning a bash at the Tiki Hut- I'll post pictures tomorrow.



snkbyt said:


> me too, but not till Sept..............coming from FL


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

CPT Adrian, our favorite Romanian, has left the house! Yesterday was a big party at the Tiki Hut to celebrate the end of his tour and his return to Bucharest. It was a pleasure to both serve and smoke with these guys.

They brought the near-beers and we brought our thirsts.

Good times.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

TikiHut27 said:


> CPT Adrian, our favorite Romanian, has left the house! Yesterday was a big party at the Tiki Hut to celebrate the end of his tour and his return to Bucharest. It was a pleasure to both serve and smoke with these guys.
> 
> They brought the near-beers and we brought our thirsts.
> 
> Good times.


Very Cool! Thanks for the picture


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, yesterday was an interesting day. I was promoted to Captain and we had the traditional party in the evening. After long and careful consideration, I elected to have it at the Tiki Hut. A couple of cases of Löwenbräu Alchoholfrei (N/A) direct from Germany and a box of Victor Sinclair Double Maduros made the night. We showed the new Indiana Jones movie from a laptop and a projector.

It was rather difficult, though. In between the promotion and the party we attended a memorial ceremony for a fallen Soldier who was a member of our Task Force. It was the second one in just a few weeks. It definitely is a moving experience to attend a ceremony like this in a combat zone. I felt privileged to be there.

They key to handling this is the _minutes_. You can't dwell on how much things suck, or how much you miss your spouse/kids/whatever all the time. You have to take a few minutes to enjoy a good smoke, or tell Army stories with your buds, or watch a bootleg DVD on a white sheet in a plywood hut.

For CS Troop Supporters- thanks for the minutes.

CPT M


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

TikiHut27 said:


> Well, yesterday was an interesting day. I was promoted to Captain and we had the traditional party in the evening. After long and careful consideration, I elected to have it at the Tiki Hut. A couple of cases of Löwenbräu Alchoholfrei (N/A) direct from Germany and a box of Victor Sinclair Double Maduros made the night. We showed the new Indiana Jones movie from a laptop and a projector.
> 
> It was rather difficult, though. In between the promotion and the party we attended a memorial ceremony for a fallen Soldier who was a member of our Task Force. It was the second one in just a few weeks. It definitely is a moving experience to attend a ceremony like this in a combat zone. I felt privileged to be there.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the promotion and glad you got to take a little bit of time away to enjoy a cigar and a movie. :u


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

how is the cigar/tiki hut setup in BAGRAM?

congrats on the promo Sir


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, the Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut doesn't support BAF. We do support:

Gardez
FOB Lindsey
Herat
Blackhorse
Camp Dubs
FOB Vulcan
Camp Spann
FOB Wilderness
Kandhar
Camp Stone
FOB Lightning

All from our CS shipments. Bagram is HUGE, though, and I know there is at lease one CS BOTL there right now. You should be able to find enough others to get at "Tiki Two" up and running. Or you could always come to Phoenix when you get the urge.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

TikiHut27 said:


> Well, the Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut doesn't support BAF. We do support:
> 
> Gardez
> FOB Lindsey
> ...


well if they don't have anything set up yet, then I'll set up "the swamp"


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Great plan Alex! Let us know how to help.....:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Great plan Alex! Let us know how to help.....:tu


:tpd::tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Great plan Alex! Let us know how to help.....:tu





Old Sailor said:


> :tpd::tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


thanks GUYS, but let me get there first :ss


----------



## Luke Z (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for suporting the Tiki Hut, it was a huge help of late as the mail managed to take a month to get my last order here. 

Cigar nights are a great way to unwind and get my mind off the day, in a place where the formalitys relax and and i always leave in a better mood then i arive.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Mini-herf held last night at the Tiki Hut. We spent some labor hours installing a new plywood floor. It came out looking pretty good.

Left to right- Tikihut27, DixieLandMan, Luke Z


----------



## Luke Z (Jun 10, 2008)

TikiHut27 said:


> Mini-herf held last night at the Tiki Hut. We spent some labor hours installing a new plywood floor. It came out looking pretty good


A Little sweat in the summed to prefent a few shivers in winter should be worth it


----------



## DixieLandMan (Dec 10, 2007)

Great time had by all. Great job done and great smokes as well.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Fred's latest shipment arrived yesterday, not quite in time for the Fourth, but just in time for this Saturday's cigar night at the Tiki Hut. The shipment arrived with notes from Fred (macms), Drunkensailor, Footbag, and rizzle that I will post in the Tiki Hut. Thanks to you guys and the '08 Newbie Brigade, and all the CS Troop Supporters. Here's what came:










After I opened the box, this soldier snagged up a Gurkha.

In the evening, we met at the Tiki Hut and went through about 50 sticks, with about 35 or so Soldiers, Sailors, and Airmen. Special CS BOTL guest gene was passing through Camp Phoenix and stopped in for a smoke. Two of our Chaplains were also gifted, one with a nice Gurkha, and one with a Cohiba. Chaplains always enjoy their smokes. Today, I will send the rest of the cigars to troops in Kandahar and Gardez, where mail is a little slower and life quite a bit rougher.

Personal thanks from me for the 5 Vegas Series "A" Maduro, a favorite of mine, and for the Don Pepin JJ, which I've wanted to try, and enjoyed a lot. (Might not smoke these two in a row again, though. But I was excited.)

CPT M & the Tiki Hut Crew


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> After I opened the box, this soldier snagged up a Gurkha.
> 
> CPT M & the Tiki Hut Crew


Awesome, Nice work Fred.

That soldier should be on a recruitment poster.


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Awesome, Nice work Fred.
> 
> That soldier should be on a recruitment poster.


Newcigarz, did you mean a recruitment poster for the *Army*? Or for *Club Stogie*? 

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

alley00p said:


> Newcigarz, did you mean a recruitment poster for the *Army*? Or for *Club Stogie*?
> 
> :chk:chk:chk


I'd say both!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

dustinhayden said:


> I'd say both!


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Ya know something like this. Very respectful of course. Hope CPT M. doesn't mind.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

:tpd:

Where do I sign-up!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I always said that the USA had the best looking Troops in the world, but I never thought I would call one of them a Living Doll before.:tu

Thanks to all who serve.
Ken


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

macms said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Where do I sign-up!


:r

Dial 1-800-GO-GUARD, and we'll see you over here in a little bit.

But you are pretty important to us where you are; would you settle for being an honorary member?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> :r
> 
> Dial 1-800-GO-GUARD, and we'll see you over here in a little bit.
> 
> But you are pretty important to us where you are; would you settle for being an honorary member?


:r:r:r


----------



## Luke Z (Jun 10, 2008)

TikiHut27 said:


> Fred's latest shipment arrived yesterday, not quite in time for the Fourth, but just in time for this Saturday's cigar night at the Tiki Hut. The shipment arrived with notes from Fred (macms), Drunkensailor, Footbag, and rizzle that I will post in the Tiki Hut. Thanks to you guys and the '08 Newbie Brigade, and all the CS Troop Supporters. Here's what came:


Thanks all I tryed one of the H.Upmanns on saterday. It was the perfict calm me down after a long day. Having no B&M near buy te shipment you all send are the only way to try a cigar you just like the look of and it smoke as good as it looked.:ss


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

We received a package from bazookajoe this week and here's what we had (after I sent a bundle to Camp Blackhorse and put a few in the transient bin).

Thanks to everyone, as always, you are the best! We had a nice cigar night last night and even though only about 15 people showed up, we had a darn good time. Most of the rest of these cigars will be sent to Camp Bastion, near Kandahar, a British/USMC Forward Operating Base.








http://i317.photobucket.com/albums/mm386/gsmilligan/CS23Jul.jpg


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

I thought you'd like to see some of the photos of the Tiki Hut. This goes back to the previous group of regulars. If you view it as a reverse slide show, you'll see it in chronological order.

http://photobucket.com/CampPhoenixTikiHut

CPT M


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> I thought you'd like to see some of the photos of the Tiki Hut. This goes back to the previous group of regulars. If you view it as a reverse slide show, you'll see it in chronological order.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/CampPhoenixTikiHut
> 
> CPT M


Great pics, thanks for sharing!:tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Great work and great pics :tu


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the pic's!!:tu It was an honor to share your hallowed ground:cb


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the great pics! A lot of smiling faces there. Keep up the outstanding work and stay safe! God bless!


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, we've been getting hit pretty hard here at the Tiki Hut lately. Bazookajoe and macms have us squarely in their sights. We have gotten two boxes of sticks from Bazookajoe and another is on the way. DixieLandMan sent a large box of smokes (some as a trade for me :tu, many for the troops). And a box hit today from macms:










Guys and gals, I have to tell you, I am floored by your generosity. There were some terrific smokes in this box! (I likes the Gurkha Man O' Wars, very appropriate, and very nice.) The guys will really appreciate the Taboo's, we've talked about them and never had a chance to try them. These came just in time as this week many of our key Tiki Hut members from the US Navy are going home after 12 months in country. It will be a grand celebration! Again, very generous of you, very appreciated by us!

Because of your largesse, we were able to pack up and ship out 8 boxes to outlying Forward Operating Bases, folks that don't get mail as quickly as we do and don't have the amenities that Camp Phoenix does.

Here's what it looked like:










That's going to be A WHOLE LOT of happy Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen and even Marines (no inter-branch rivalry allowed while the smoking lamp is lit).

Thank you, you guys are the best out there, don't let anyone kid you.

CPT M


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> Thank you, you guys are the best out there, don't let anyone kid you.
> 
> CPT M


Nice Job Fred and Dave.:tu


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

alley00p said:


> Newcigarz, did you mean a recruitment poster for the *Army*? Or for *Club Stogie*?
> 
> :chk:chk:chk


either way i want one! :dr


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

I think I mentioned I'd try to put together something showing on a map where the cigars go from Camp Phoenix. Although we don't have aviation support, we do pretty darn good. (And no, I am NOT jealous of SSG.Adams and the CRS platoon. Dammit.) So anyway, here is what we've done by the numbers in the last 90 days, thanks to the Club Stogie Troop Supporters (key shows number of sticks sent to each location):










You fellas that are over here/have been here will realize that any mistakes I made on where the arrows point are intentional in the interest of OPSEC, OK? This is just ment to be a rough map. So don't post helpful arrow corrections, please. And I know Stone and Spann are switched. Ooops. 

I show about 780 cigars shipped downrange in the last 90 days. I am looking forward to breaking 1000, should be very soon!

This doesn't mean we don't smoke 'em up pretty good here in Phoenix. Next post, I'll show you what we're doing with our cigar bands, if that doesn't prove we're burning tobacco every day, I don't know what will.

Of course, you can prove it to yourself by viewing the Camp Phoenix Tiki Hut album on Photobucket: http://photobucket.com/CampPhoenixTikiHut.

Thanks again, I can't say it enough!

CPT M


----------



## DixieLandMan (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm glad you liked the smokes. I tried to send a variety for everyone. More to come later!:cb


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Love the pics! Looks like you guys have a nice setup. Plus I think your doing a great job without aviation. Thats a lot of cigars sent out. :tu


----------



## Ubergopher (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd like to thank everyone very much who's sent the sticks, cigar nights, and such help with morale in a way that nothing else can. Y'all kick ass.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> I think I mentioned I'd try to put together something showing on a map where the cigars go from Camp Phoenix. Although we don't have aviation support, we do pretty darn good. (And no, I am NOT jealous of SSG.Adams and the CRS platoon. Dammit.)...
> 
> CPT M


Thank you for posting the cigar deployment map. I'm dam proud of what you guys have accomplished and frankly, I had no idea of the magnitude of your efforts. It's certainly our honor to support you men.

*Thank you for your service to our country and your fellow soldiers.*

:u *Go Army* :u

:tu *Go Tiki Hut* :tu​


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Bagram must be a NO Smoking base, but not for long :ss

looking good guys, maybe I'll get some trigger time and stop by to say hi and have a smoke

SALUTEs to all


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

TikiHut27 said:


> The guys will really appreciate the Taboo's, we've talked about them and never had a chance to try them.


I think the Taboo's were a hit:










Yesterday's cigar night was a major event as it coincided with a the last night a large group of Navy Sailors had before shipping home. We handed out at least 40 victory cigars to the Sailors and to those who came to the Tiki Hut to see them off. I'm going through a bunch of pictures from last night and will update the group album on Photobucket soon.

CPT M


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Another box showed up today from Fred (macms) with a bunch off goodies- Thanks a bunch! Two things I never go on the road without- Jerky and Cigars. I'll pass this stuff out today.

Thanks again!


----------



## Ubergopher (Aug 4, 2008)

Captain M and everyone else from the Tiki Hut, just got your package today. Thanks a bunch, I haven't had a chance to open it so this post is mostly a space filler for when I get the pictures up.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ubergopher said:


> Captain M and everyone else from the Tiki Hut, just got your package today. Thanks a bunch, I haven't had a chance to open it so this post is mostly a space filler for when I get the pictures up.


Hope they made it in good condition.

Look for more soon (see next post).


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Received the final package from Bazookajoe's shipment on 9 July today (this kind of delay sometimes happens).

David, I can tell why you were concerned about this box being so late... I opened it up and, Holy Crap! What a box! Padilla, Padron, RP, Cohiba, Gurkha, Camacho, 5 Vegas, Alex Bradley, Montecristo,Carlos Torano, A. Fuente, Oliva, Cusano, Bolivar, Punch, Astral, H. Upmann, RyJ, Onyx, Macanudo, on and on... you have to see it to believe it:










There is something in this box to make EVERYONE happy. Between this and the last box from macms, we are pretty close to being able to break 1000 smokes sent downrange, and wait until they see this next batch!

***

I say this a lot, and it's because I don't think it can be said too many times, the generosity of the Club Stogie Troop Supporters is really amazing. I can't tell you how much this means to us and what a difference Cigar Night at the Tiki Hut makes for us here. My last deployment in Iraq did not have anything like it, and it made for a much more dragged-out, lonely deployment. You are making a difference for us and I can't thank you enough!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

TikiHut27 said:


> ...
> 
> I say this a lot, and it's because I don't think it can be said too many times, *the generosity of the Club Stogie Troop Supporters is really amazing*. I can't tell you how much this means to us and what a difference Cigar Night at the Tiki Hut makes for us here. My last deployment in Iraq did not have anything like it, and it made for a much more dragged-out, lonely deployment. You are making a difference for us and I can't thank you enough!


Glad it finally arrived Geoffrey. I'm continually just as amazed as you at the generosity of Club Stogie members. Enjoy the smokes! :tu :u


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

TikiHut27 said:


> My last deployment in Iraq did not have anything like it, and it made for a much more dragged-out, lonely deployment. You are making a difference for us and I can't thank you enough!


Very well put. Words can't describe the difference CS has made on being out here. I wish there was a way to say Thank you enough. I hope everyone at CS can understand my graditude. Thank you you have made a difference in alot of soldiers lives.


----------



## Ubergopher (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, what they said. Very much so. We haven't had a Cigar Night yet since we got these, so all I have right now is a picture of me holding up the cigars I got. I am still very amazed at the number and quality of them. On Friday or Saturday I'll get more posted up, if the internet gets better that is. It took me what felt like 30 minutes to upload just this one to photobucket. Thank you doesn't seem to say enough.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Uber; Looks like they made it in great shape. Let me know what your demand is like.

*********

Here is a picture from another recipient of the last Tiki Hut outbound shipment in Orgun-E:










Orgun-E is out in the middle of nowhere and the Soldiers there work directly with the Afghan Army and Police. Long days, hard work, but it sure looks like these guys are enjoying thier smokes!

*********

Last week we wished farewell to a bunch of US Navy Sailors, who were going home after a year in country. Several of them were key Tiki Hut smokers, and they will be missed. LT W created the Tiki Hut tribute videos you can view on Photobucket (links elsewhere in thread) and helped with every project we've done in 2008. But it's hard to begrudge them the enjoyment of finally going home! Good luck, and smooth sailing to all!


----------



## DixieLandMan (Dec 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TikiHut27* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1835857#post1835857 
_...

I say this a lot, and it's because I don't think it can be said too many times, *the generosity of the Club Stogie Troop Supporters is really amazing*. I can't tell you how much this means to us and what a difference Cigar Night at the Tiki Hut makes for us here. My last deployment in Iraq did not have anything like it, and it made for a much more dragged-out, lonely deployment. You are making a difference for us and I can't thank you enough!_


_I loved my times at the Tiki Hut! It really is a great way to relax or at least try to. More smokes to come later!_


----------



## Nick (May 28, 2006)

If any BOTL can get me an addy I can post it at a local B&M so they can get you guys some sticks. The way they do it is they have a 5 gal water bottle to start. Whatever is put in by customers the B&M matches that. So if you 'd like some good sticks to burn on those quite nights. Like I had at the Hut. Please supply me an addy.:bl


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Updated the Tiki Hut group album at http://photobucket.com/CampPhoenixTikiHut, put in some newer pics of the guys.

Also included some shots of the new wall decorations:










Had to wait until the "Guess How Many" contest was over to post, didn't want to give away the answer!

We used spray glue to get them up there, and Mrs. TikiHut is sending some puzzle glue to tack them down. We'll see how long they last.

Trivia: 
Most high end band- Graycliff Blue Label
Least high end band- Garcia Vega
Most common brands- 1) Cusano, 2) Acid, 3) CAO, 4) RP, 5) Gurkha
Most difficult band to remove- Victor Sinclair Double Corojo
Band that glue don't stick to- Sancho Panza Double Maduro
My favorite band- Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> Trivia:
> Most high end band- Graycliff Blue Label
> Least high end band- Garcia Vega
> Most common brands- 1) Cusano, 2) Acid, 3) CAO, 4) RP, 5) Gurkha
> ...


Great Stuff! Thanks for sharing! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

As I perused through the album it occurred to me how much the world has changed. To know you guys have a cigar parlor in the midst of a chit hole is great. It's comforting to me to know it exists and that you have moments of sanity. Thanks for sharing the pics. :tu


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

macms said:


> As I perused through the album it occurred to me how much the world has changed. To know you guys have a cigar parlor in the midst of a chit hole is great. It's comforting to me to know it exists and that you have moments of sanity. Thanks for sharing the pics. :tu


The last 7 years have brought a lot of change to our country, our military, and to me personally. Sometimes it feels like it's just us fighting the war, you know? It's not like WWII. What you guys and gals say and do is just what we need sometimes, I can tell you.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Here is more from our Tiki Hut lawyer (he was pulled out of inactive service to deploy here). Hope you can read it, it's hard to go from .pdf to Photobucket:


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Very cool,thanks for posting it. :tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome pics! :tu

Thank you all for your service :u


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Great newsletter. Thanks for the update! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Cool newsletter! :tu


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Tonight is Cigar Night and we will be well-stocked going into it thanks to a three-part bomb redirect from massphatness through SavorTheStick. A few boxes hit earlier in the week, so we sprung a sneak snack surprise on the Wednesday Cigar Night attendees:










But wait, that's not all! Not only snacks were received:










That's one full Coolerdor. Here's an enjoyment shot:










So we think we got hit pretty hard. There we were, reeling from this big bomb, when this sucker lands:










Holy TABOO, Batman! :dr It's a good thing we had on our body armor when this bomb hit. We were just talking about Taboo's in the Tiki Hut the other night, now everyone can try one. Taboo's will be making their way around Afghanistan, as I will make sure our next downrange shipments include them.

Great job, and a bunch of happy Soldiers, Sailors, and Airmen are the result!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Outstanding Gentlemen,Just Outstanding! :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I take ZERO credit for this wonderful display of generosity. It ALL belongs to Kevin (Savor the Stick). That he sent it in my name should not diminish the fact that it was wholly and solely his doing.

My hats off to you , Kevin. And you guys in the Tiki Hut: enjoy & God Bless.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

AWESOME! It's also neat to see the CS match boxes!


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I take ZERO credit for this wonderful display of generosity. It ALL belongs to Kevin (Savor the Stick). That he sent it in my name should not diminish the fact that it was wholly and solely his doing.
> 
> My hats off to you , Kevin. And you guys in the Tiki Hut: enjoy & God Bless.


Both you and Kevin are Top Tier Troop Supporters! That's the bottom line. I know you guys aren't doing it for the recognition, and that makes it even more from the heart.

Can't thank you enough.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

hotreds said:


> AWESOME! It's also neat to see the CS match boxes!


They are very cool. I gave a box to a Colonel (full-bird type) who poked his head in and asked where we got the smokes we were handing out. If you ever need an airstrike or ground troops, you can ask him to return the favor!

Here is a snapshot the guys out in FOB Orgun-E sent us. I think I am scooping cigar.com on this pic:


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> Great job, and *a bunch of happy Soldiers, Sailors, and Airmen are the result!*


That's what I like to hear! Thanks for sharing that. :tu


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome hits on the guys who deserve it the most. On top of everything else - thanks a bunch for the photos. Good to see you guys have some down time and the supplies to enjoy it a bit.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, the last set of downrange smokes are getting more feedback. Here is a note I got today from FOB Lindsey in Kandahar, Afghanistan:



> My name is LTjg P and I've taken over as 'fun boss' and PAO for FOB Lindsey. I saw you shipped some stogies as part of your Sharing the Wealth Program. As a cigar-lover myself, I knew I was going to miss my humidor back home when I left for Fort Riley; it was a sad time. It's good to see so many people over here who like cigars&#8230;and even better that you guys are sharing the shipments. I know the guys down here at Lindsey love 'em. Thanks a lot, we all appreciate it.


He sent some pics:










At a Toby Keith USO show:










Another satisfied customer:










More from me soon. We got in a bunch of sticks this week- a record setting-week, actually. I have a ton more pics to post. I am going downrange myself for a week or so very soon, so I'm getting ready for that. Takin' the show on the road!

CPT M


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> They are very cool. I gave a box to a Colonel (full-bird type) who poked his head in and asked where we got the smokes we were handing out. *If you ever need an airstrike or ground troops, you can ask him to return the favor*


I've got some in-laws... :bn


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Spect said:


> I've got some in-laws... :bn


Send me a grid...


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

TikiHut27 said:


> Send me a grid...


 :r
If you could have the guys swing over my ex's place, that'd be cool. :tu
I can paint a bullseye on the roof, if that helps.
:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shilala said:


> :r
> If you could have the guys swing over my ex's place, that'd be cool. :tu
> I can paint a bullseye on the roof, if that helps.
> :r


 :r:r:r


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

I am getting BURIED over here, thanks to some great Club Stogie packages that arrived this week. Every time I turned around, _WHAP_, another box of smokes knocked me upside the head. Here's what the devistation looked like:

First, Stich45 hit us with a one-two punch that together looked like this:










Thanks, Jeff, the RP's were very popular!

So I'm reeling from this hit and david (bazookajoe) catches me with an uppercut that had me seeing stars:










The younger troops were overjoyed to see Acids- they didn't last 10 minutes. My tastes don't normally run in this vein, but I tried a Drew Estates Natural for the first time just to see, and I quite enjoyed it. Thanks, David, and to all of you feeding him his war materiel!

But the carnage wasn't over yet. Stich45 called in a buddy. How fair is that? Now it's three on one! Jeff's buddy Russ from NE gets me twice in the breadbasket with this (pic after I sent some to Camp Dubs):










End result, packed house:










So I've decided that I can't win, so I'm high-tailing it into the mountains. There are plenty of caves and hidey-holes without APO addresses.

Well, actually, I'm just headed out on another troop visit for the next week or so. When I get back, I'll send out another round of packages. I can give it out as good as I can take it!

Thanks very much guys, I wish you all could be here with us and see and hear yourself how the guys react when they get their smokes, and watch them relaxing for a little bit.

CPT M


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Great stuff here! Love seeing the smiling faces on the troops! Please keep the pics coming........:tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

TikiHut27 said:


> End result, packed house:


Great picture. Thanks for sharing.:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> So I've decided that I can't win, so I'm high-tailing it into the mountains. There are plenty of caves and hidey-holes without APO addresses.
> 
> CPT M


You can run but you can't hide. :mn:ss


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice place!!!!!:tu

I'm in the process of trying to get one started out here in Iraq where I'm located. We've got the smokers.....just time isn't on our side as far as getting one built. 

Looks good though....:ss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

TikiHut27 said:


> End result, packed house:


Now that's what I like to see. :tu


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Now that's what I like to see. :tu


YUPPER!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the photos.

The smiles warm the heart.

God Bless each and everyone of you.


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm glad to see all that stuff got there safe and sound,
I've got a bunch more of those RP's that will be heading your way next week!


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

I was outside Camp Phoenix for a while but rushed back last night to try to make Cigar Night. Stopped in my office to see if maybe the package from my wife with the puzzle glue for the cigar bands on the Tiki Hut wall arrived. It had.

So had these:










Bazookajoe and the CS Troop Supporters strike again!

We popped open the boxes as soon as it hit 1930 (we are very strict about that here). Another fantastic bunch of sticks! We had some very happy Soldiers. Many of the folks we have right now are on their way home, so made what they picked their Victory cigar! I found a very nice Padilla, which is hanging out with my Taboos in my Otterbox.

My Otterbox is a 2x veteran of both Iraq and Afghanistan, and has also been to Germany, FT Drum, FT Polk, FT Bragg, FT Lee, FT Hamilton, and I'm sure other places I don't remember. I bragg about it all the time.

So I'm VERY surprised to see it's five baby brothers in the second box from David. I thought the CRS platoon was managing these! We had about 25 guys in and outside the Tiki Hut, so we got a deck of cards and the Tiki Hut Doc and drew for the five high cards. Doc gave me first pick, and, of course I just had to draw the Ace of Spades. Cries of "FIX!" rang out, but the guys were good natured about it. Two more Aces and two Kings were drawn and we passed out the caddys.

Now I already have a big Otterbox. But the five-stick box is so nice and shiny new! And I always wanted one! Bet this'd fit in the tackle box! And I... uh-oh, look at the poor soldier sitting next to me. Why he's staring dejectedly at his ziploc-idor in his one hand and a two of clubs in the other.

Man.

"Here you go, Tiny Tim," says I, as I hand over the caddy. Hallmark Channel ending, courtesy of the CS Troop Supporters.

(BTW, "Tiny Tim" is holding the box on the right in the picture above and he's probably going to kill me when he reads this. I like to live on the edge.)

Thanks again, David and everyone!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Glad to see the loot arrive faster this time. The thanks for those 5-stick cases goes to Jamie (Cigar Caddy) who donated them for you all, and everything else from our generous members. Enjoy the smokes! :tu :u


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Great pic and story.........Please keep em coming! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Please view this wonderful tribute to the*

*TIKI Hut*​
.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> *Please view this wonderful tribute to the*
> 
> *TIKI Hut*​
> .


Very Cool Fred! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Very Cool Fred! :tu


:tpd::tu :u


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

It only plays half a screen for me.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Many of the Soldiers, Sailors, and Airmen of Task Force Phoenix only come to Camp Phoenix to in-process into Afghanistan and out-process when it's time to go home. They may swing through when going home on leave, or stop by for a supply run, or some other reason. But the vast majority of TF Phoenix lives "downrange", on smaller FOB's with few luxuries.

This week we have a large contingent of NY Army National Guard soldiers at Camp Phoenix who are on the way home. A lot of them celebrated at the Tiki Hut during last night's Cigar night. Fortunately, Tony (newcigarz) came through for us with this box that came in Friday:










Tony, thanks very much, this was perfect timing as I had already prepped for a large shipment downrange (more on that later!) and last night's attendance was through the roof. It was standing room only. At one point I counted 37 guys in and outside the Tiki Hut, all of whom were well taken care of with great smokes thanks to Fred, Tony, David, and the CS Troop Supporters.

I asked the guys inside the Tiki Hut to step outside for a minute so we could get a group photo for CS. Unfortunately, there were so many people, there was no good place to put everyone! So here is a not-so-professional pic of some of the guys saying "yo!" to Club Stogie:










I'd like to call attention to CPT F (Tiki Hut lawyer) and his locally tailored maroon smoking jacket.

Tony's box had a nice surprise: a pipe smoker's starter kit. I keep my ears open in the Tiki Hut and when a few of the fellas were talking about a buddy that wanted to start pipe smoking, I said, "Bing! We have a winner":










I don't get no better in a combat zone.

All of us here continue to be amazed at the generosity and caring of the Club Stogie Troop Supporters. I can't express it properly. Even pics aren't enough. Being here and seeing the service men and women laughing and joking while burning a nice smoke to the nub is the only way you can really understand the difference you all make for us.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> I don't get no better in a combat zone.
> 
> All of us here continue to be amazed at the generosity and caring of the Club Stogie Troop Supporters. I can't express it properly. Even pics aren't enough. Being here and seeing the service men and women laughing and joking while burning a nice smoke to the nub is the only way you can really understand the difference you all make for us.


That's what does it for me. Hearing that our men and women can relax and enjoy a smoke puts a smile on my face.

I'm glad the box got there in good shape.

Thank-you for your service and thanks to everyone that donates!:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> I don't get no better in a combat zone.
> 
> All of us here continue to be amazed at the generosity and caring of the Club Stogie Troop Supporters. I can't express it properly. Even pics aren't enough. Being here and seeing the service men and women laughing and joking while burning a nice smoke to the nub is the only way you can really understand the difference you all make for us.


Thank you for the wonderful post and pics and thanks to all of the guys here who support you men. All of you men have my deepest respect and admiration. :u


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's some more good stuff. As you know, we send a lot of smokes downrange. Here is some feedback from some FOBs that don't live as large as we do at Camp Phoenix:



> Sir,
> Thank you for the cigars, the cigar smokers enjoyed them! Sat nights at 1900 is our smoke nite. Here are a few pics of us enjoying the smoke in our TIKI Hut at FOB Apache.
> 
> SFC H












More:



> CPT M,
> 
> The attached photos are just a few taken as our team (ARSIC-C Validation Training Team) got together will out on a mission out at Camp Julian (Coin Academy). My team and I would like to thank all of those who send cigars to the troops as it is a true morale booster. Again, thank you for all of your support it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...





















Thanks again to everybody for your support!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

It never gets old,seeing you guys enjoy yourselves if only for a few moments...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> It never gets old,seeing you guys enjoy yourselves if only for a few moments...


:tpd:


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

glad to see you guys enjoying yourselves..............our group up here at Bagram are growing fast, we have live jazz (1 of our guys plays a sax) but will need a place besides the "overlook lounge" before it starts getting cold out


----------



## Luke Z (Jun 10, 2008)

I have not been online much latly but i wanted to stop by and thank everyone for the cigars i enjoy at the tiki hut. you all make it posible for us to relax and forget about afganistan for a while. It creates an enviroment to talk about guns with MAJ D or fishing with CPT M.

Thank you all


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> It never gets old,seeing you guys enjoy yourselves if only for a few moments...


:tpd: NEVER :tpd:​


----------



## Grumpy Dano (Jul 22, 2008)

I am just an old Air Force Vet from the 60's & 70's. What CS here does for you guys is awesome, but what you all do for us back here is most honored and respected by us all.

God Bless You All!!

-Danny
USAF 1969-1973


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

There are several Club Stogie references in the Tiki Hut. I am constantly explaining to folks where the cigars come from on cigar night, who Club Stogie Gorillas are. Fred, David, and Tony are common names to hear in the Hut.

But I thought I'd introduce Club Stogie to the Tiki Hut Denizens officially.

I printed a hard copy of this thread and brought it to the Tiki Hut for everyone to read: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=183515

We are honored that you feel the way you do, and choose to take an active role in supporting us as we do our job. I have said many times what a difference the cigars make to us. The cigar itself is nice- maybe an hour of pleasure. The fact that you sent them to us- and what's written in the "Why I support the troops" thread, well, that's a feeling that will last me one heck of a long time.

Thanks, Gorillas.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Another great cigar night last night. The previous three or so have been PACKED, standing room only, due to a unit on their way home, outprocessing at Camp Phoenix. Club Stogie provided many a Victory Cigar to these Infantry guys before they got on the plane to go home. (And a few for the road in case they got stuck in Kuwait waiting for that damn plane!)

By last night, our stocks were depleted, and I would have had to dip into the downrange stock if it weren't for Fred (macms). Here's what hit just in time:










HO-LEE COW. Will ya lookit that? A bunch of Acids and CAO Honey's were packed around all these boxes of really nice smokes. Really nice. The Acid's and CAO's went in 20 minutes (the younger Soldiers dig 'em) and we old timers enjoyed the rest.

A Sergeant (former Marine, now Army National Guard) stopped in on his way back to Camp Dubbs. He reported that the Camp Dubbs folks had just completed a gazebo for the cigar smokers there, and we gave him a sampler box and a couple of bags of mixed goodies to take back and share with them. Unfortunately, as we were packing up some of them, one of the Taboo Twist's spontaneously burst into flame! His only recourse was to hang out and smoke it with us.

Thanks as always to the CS Troop Supporters and to Fred for this batch!

CPT M


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Darn spontaneous combustion!!! :r


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Holy cow! 

I hope you were wearing your body armor when you opened that up.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe you should smoke through some of that stash.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Grumpy Dano said:


> I am just an old Air Force Vet from the 60's & 70's. What CS here does for you guys is awesome, but *what you all do for us back here is most honored and respected by us all.
> 
> God Bless You All!!*
> 
> ...


The man said it all.

Al


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Maybe you should smoke through some of that stash.


Better idea:










Sent 'em downrange instead!! (I generally keep a stash b/c Camp Phoenix is a way-station for deploying and redeploying folks, plus people going on leave/picking up supplies, etc. sometimes stop here. When they do, they pop in and I give them a bundle to take back downrange with them. I also have a bunch of APO's that I just ship direct to when we can. This, plus cigar nights, tends to keep us from getting too many here at once.)

So this batch puts us over 1400 cigars sent downrange since May, not to shabby!

And yes, I just turned APO boxes inside out and reused them. The Tiki Hut is a Green organization.

CPT M


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> Better idea:
> 
> Sent 'em downrange instead!!


That is a better idea. As long as you have room for more. :ss *hint* *hint*


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> That is a better idea. As long as you have room for more. :ss *hint* *hint*


*D'oh!* ***smacks self in forehead***


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

I've been meaning to post this picture- SPC Mac, one of our Tiki Hut denizens, celebrated his daughter's birth by handing out a few (a very few) Davidoff Double 'R' cigars. Lucky me, I got one! So I asked him if he'd like a special spot on the wall- here it is for you to see!

CPT M


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> I've been meaning to post this picture- SPC Mac, one of our Tiki Hut denizens, celebrated his daughter's birth by handing out a few (a very few) Davidoff Double 'R' cigars. Lucky me, I got one! So I asked him if he'd like a special spot on the wall- here it is for you to see!
> 
> CPT M


 Wow!!! Very nice celebration smokes, and deservedly so! Give SPC Mac my congratulations!:tu:bl


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Great!

Congratulations to SPC Mac.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Very Nice, Congrats to SPC Mac. :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

hope to make it down that way soon to have a smoke w/you guys or if you any of you make it up this way then look me up @ the BTIF


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

:bl Congratulations SPC Mac. :bl

Be sure to save that pic. Someday Ms. McCarter will have a unique story to share with her children.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Cigar night last night. We've been slowly phasing into a chess club lately, with games going most nights. (I'll try to sneak up on them and snap a shot of the "action".) Yesterday was a big match-up between two heavy hitters, but I would have won the bet, if betting was allowed, which it is not, so of course there was none. Just ask my bookie.

We non-chess-playing folks discussed world events and held forth on foreign policy, the election, bail-outs, etc. In short, no different than any cigar smoking environment with more than one smoker! Except we probably talked about our wives more than is usual.

A bunch of young Infantry Soldiers popped in to see what was new. I told them this was:










Tony (newcigarz) shipped out a box o' goodies that included the above, amongst other goodies. One of the bags had a nice note from Ian in Canada, who sent a few smokes that went VERY quickly- we made sure to share the note and we will be on the look out for CAF folks we can say "Hello, eh?" to. Actually, this was a terrific hit with every smoke being better than the one before, and I don't think anything lasted the night. Thank you, Tony and the Club Stogie Troop Supporters!

CPT M


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Glad we could help Brother...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> Tony (newcigarz) shipped out a box o' goodies that included the above, amongst other goodies. One of the bags had a nice note from Ian in Canada, who sent a few smokes that went VERY quickly- we made sure to share the note and we will be on the look out for CAF folks we can say "Hello, eh?" to. Actually, this was a terrific hit with every smoke being better than the one before, and I don't think anything lasted the night. Thank you, Tony and the Club Stogie Troop Supporters!
> 
> CPT M


Glad the box got there safe. Thank-you for your service! :u


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

All,

Just wanted to say thanks. I was recently the benefactor of your generosity thanks to tikihut27. I am deployed here in Afghanistan and looking to start a similar program at Camp Blackhorse as the tiki hut at Camp Phoenix.

Tikihut27 set me up with a nice stash to get going along with a smoke shop from home. Hope to make next Thursday our first official event.

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

I just wanted to let all of you here at Club Stogie know that the Tiki Hut and the hundreds (if not thousands) of Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen, and Marines who have benefited from your generosity are more thankful than you know.

I have seen the soldiers smile, and topics turn from military business to cars and guns when cigars are lit up in the shack.

It's not just the smokes, it's knowing that there are people back home who are thinking of us, and will go out of their way to let us know we are supported, no matter the politics. 

YOU HAVE MADE A DIFFERENCE TO US!!!

I am moving on, and won't be posting here anymore. I'm about ready to head home soon. I will let the incoming Tiki Hut Officer/NCO In Charge know about this thread; perhaps he or she will continue it. 

Thank you all very much for your support!

CPT M


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Great to hear you'll soon be heading home soon Geoffrey. Thanks for helping us get cigars in the hands of soldiers downrange that we wouldn't have access to. You should be receiving our last shipment to you shortly - hopefully you'll find something in there that makes a good celebratory smoke. Safe return, and thanks for your service! :u


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... this thread brings a tear to my eyes! I cannot believe the Tiki Hut has turned into this! For those of you who do not remember I guess I am kind of the grandfather of the Tiki Hut / Club Stogie connection. Back in 2005 I was trying to figure out how to keep cigars fresh in Afghanistan with limited supplies, so i found this website called "club stogie"... next thing I knew I had 100s of cigars from the great people here and decided to start sharing the plunder with other soldiers at the Tiki Hut... Then I had so many I started sending them down range to Soldiers who would stop in, and then poker night started... then it all took off... this is crazy, I never imagined Edwin would get things rolling to this point! Leave it to a 1SG to get a damn logistics train set up to get cigars to the Soldiers!

Well it amazes me what the members here at Club Stogie have done for the Soldiers of Camp Phoenix, as well as many other Soldiers. This site has made the deployment of many Soldiers so much more tolerable... it is really hard to put into words. You are all amazing people, and I can't wait to learn who the next "keeper of the hut" will be. 

LT :gn


----------



## Opsrto (Feb 26, 2011)

I didnt recognize most of you but I have been stopping in at the Tiki Hut off and on for the last 2 years. I am currently at Dubs and we are finally getting our club kicked off. 
As soon as I can figure out how to post pics, I will.


----------



## Steveyj (Jun 26, 2006)

I forgot about the Tiki hut. Any chance of getting some of the Tiki hut sticks over to Dubs??


----------



## Opsrto (Feb 26, 2011)

Steveyj said:


> I forgot about the Tiki hut. Any chance of getting some of the Tiki hut sticks over to Dubs??


I am at Phoenix right now, I will be heading to Dubs tommorow and have a few sticks to take to the DCC


----------

